# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Help! Removing stubborn tap spindle

## enfz

I've been trying to remove a couple of tap spindles at home to change the o-ring and washers. The taps are approximately 2.5years old. However I can't even get the spindle to move from the tap body  :No: . I've used a big adjustable spanner with plenty of force and also tried knocking the spindle body with rubber mallet. 
Does anyone have any tips on how I can get them removed? I don't think they have been removed since it was put in 2.5years ago.  
Thanks.

----------


## plum

Apart from brute force, which I rely on most of the time, I hope you've opened the taps, [with the water off, of course].

----------


## cyclic

> Apart from brute force, which I rely on most of the time, I hope you've opened the taps, [with the water off, of course].

  Nah, leave the water turned on, it's a lot more fun. 
You are trying to undo anticlockwise I hope. I have seen the damage caused by trying clockwise. 
And if they are basin taps you may just have to remove the complete set from the basin and place them in a vice otherwise you will do damage to the breech underneath, because a lot of basin sets are factory fitted by Olympic Weight Lifters.

----------


## wonderplumb

Boil the jug and gently pour boiling water over the spindle only. and yes, be careful if it's a basin

----------


## Godzilla73

> And if they are basin taps you may just have to remove the complete set from the basin and place them in a vice otherwise you will do damage to the breech underneath.

  Like this...

----------


## wonderplumb

^^It's awesome when that happens!

----------


## enfz

Thanks for the response guys. 
It is for the basin, and yes, I am turning it anti-clockwise and have opened the tap before hand!  :Smilie:   
Hmmm, removing the complete set will prove tricky.. will give the hot water tip a shot. Do I just pour it on the spindle stick or body?

----------

